
The Pentagon is building a ‘self-aware’ killer robot army fueled by social media - robocaptain
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/the-pentagon-is-building-a-self-aware-killer-robot-army-fueled-by-social-media-bd1b55944298
======
astrodust
Is _Captain America: Winter Soldier_ a documentary?

This is outrageous, yet predictable.

------
TrevorJ
What the HELL? I don't even know where to start on this.

